# Sight Fishing Sunglasses



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

I have used Costas for the last 20 years for cobia fishing but recently tried a pair of Salt Lifes with Zeiss lenses. I was surprised to find they were clearer, lighter, and I could spot fish with them better than the Costas. So now I am looking to retire my Costas and buy a new pair of either Salt Lifes or Smith Chroma Pops. The only way for me to tell which are better is to buy both and get on the water with them. So, I am interested to hear opinions from those who have tried them. Any suggestions as to which lens color is best for either?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you looked thru Kaenon or Maui Jims yet?


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

I had a pair of Maui Jims years ago and wasn't impressed with them for cobia fishing. Maybe they have better quality now.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I am not really a salt life brand fan myself but have put on a couple of my buddy's salt life glasses and they are very nice for sure have thought about buying a pair but I get a pretty good discount on Costas so I have stuck with them


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

What color tint do you use for cobia sight fishing? Grey or amber? The Maui's I looked at were rose and the Kaenon's were slightly pinker than that.

Never looked at the grey ones tho.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

daylate said:


> I had a pair of Maui Jims years ago and wasn't impressed with them for cobia fishing. Maybe they have better quality now.


I bought a pair of Maui Jims about 18 years ago and took them back a week later. Hated them. I looked at quite a few the other day and they are nothing like the ones I bought before. I would give them another looksie.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I have three pair of Costas. Read the reviews about Salt Life Zeiss lens sunglasses and decided to get a pair last spring just before cobia season.

I was very pleased and found that there was a big difference in what I could see with them. They helped tremendously as I do not see fish nearly as good as most. It will be Salt Life glasses from now on, even though I am not a big fan of the brand name. I bought them only because of the Zeiss lens's.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

kanaka said:


> What color tint do you use for cobia sight fishing? Grey or amber? The Maui's I looked at were rose and the Kaenon's were slightly pinker than that.
> 
> Never looked at the grey ones tho.


I have always used the Costa green mirror. I would pick amber over grey for cobia fishing. Amber seems to make things in the water "pop".


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

bowdiddly said:


> I have three pair of Costas. Read the reviews about Salt Life Zeiss lens sunglasses and decided to get a pair last spring just before cobia season.
> 
> I was very pleased and found that there was a big difference in what I could see with them. They helped tremendously as I do not see fish nearly as good as most. It will be Salt Life glasses from now on, even though I am not a big fan of the brand name. I bought them only because of the Zeiss lens's.


Same here. Anything with ZEISS lenses has always been excellent for me. I hear great things about the ChromaPops too but don't want to plop down $200.00 for a pair just to compare to the Salt Lifes. That's why I was hoping to hear from some PFFers that have used them both.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

bowdiddly said:


> I have three pair of Costas. Read the reviews about Salt Life Zeiss lens sunglasses and decided to get a pair last spring just before cobia season.
> 
> I was very pleased and found that there was a big difference in what I could see with them. They helped tremendously as I do not see fish nearly as good as most. It will be Salt Life glasses from now on, even though I am not a big fan of the brand name. I bought them only because of the Zeiss lens's.


Which lens color did you buy?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ive been wearing SL optics for 1 year straight now. They absolutely do the job. Honestly I have no reason to go back to other brands or shop for a new pair. They're holding up perfectly.... they cut the glare off the water and allow me to see the silhouette of fish grazing the flats as good or better then any other brand. 

But honestly 20/20 vision helps .... I think alot of folks buy glasses thinking its goin to increase their ability to see. A good eye and keen sence of what to look out for is the deal.... sunglasses aid that fact. 


So why SL optics.... price, durability, warranty and they are as good or better then the competition. Zeiss lences are in my opinion the best. And Italian craftsmanship is better then China's, Malaysia's, taiwan's or anywhere for that matter


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

Where can you find the SL glasses in Pensacola?


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Won a pair of SL in a raffle about 6 months ago, been wearing Smith for the better part of the past 10 yr. All I can say is that I won't be going back to Smith unless I need something for driving/shooting. SL w/ Zeis is the way to go.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

I have costa and SL, the SL are better but I use the costas because coasta does prescription lenses. SL does not, anyone know of a way to get the same zeis lenses as SL in a prescription?


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

spike said:


> I have costa and SL, the SL are better but I use the costas because coasta does prescription lenses. SL does not, anyone know of a way to get the same zeis lenses as SL in a prescription?


 I see web articles that indicate the zeiss lenses are available in prescription. I don't know who might offer them though.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

NAS said:


> Where can you find the SL glasses in Pensacola?


 I purchased mine at Academy last year.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

*Glasses*



daylate said:


> I see web articles that indicate the zeiss lenses are available in prescription. I don't know who might offer them though.


I called SL last year and they offered no help.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

daylate said:


> Which lens color did you buy?


Copper-Green


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

spike said:


> I have costa and SL, the SL are better but I use the costas because coasta does prescription lenses. SL does not, anyone know of a way to get the same zeis lenses as SL in a prescription?


You can get them in prescription here:
*Darilyn Brown*
Customer Service
Bimini Bay Outfitters/Salt Life Optics
Phone: 800-688-3481 ext.127
Fax: 201-529-0258


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I just bought a pair at outcast sale regular 149.99 got them for 50 .Always have my costas but at that price had to try them.


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

*MJ*

I have a pair of Maui Jim Typhoons that I have had for over 20 years. The coating on the inside of the glass did not seem as effective as it used to so I bought a pair of Costas. I was not impressed with them so I bought a different pair of Costas and they were about the same. I have a pair of Zanes that I use in the Gulf but they are still not the same quality as what the Maui's were when they were new. I still switch to them if the sun is not behind me. 
Just remember, the fit of the glasses is just as important as the quality. There are different glasses for different face shapes. Make sure to get the ones that fit your face shape and they will perform better for you.


----------



## PhilipAguilar (Mar 11, 2017)

Polarized sunglasses are best.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you for the info Phil :smart:


----------



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

If any one is interested, I bought several styles of these at a bulk price, and I'm looking to sell three pair. I'm not anywhere close to a dealer to go try them on so I ordered several styles to pic the ones I liked. They're all still new in the box other than me trying them on. All still even have the price tags on them ranging from 149.99 - 169.99. I'm asking $70 each. I was too lazy to list them in classified. PM me


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

Kaenon. Gold for cobia/grey for offshore. unreal fit and there is a store in Niceville that does scripts and they just pop them in. But my favorite pair WAS my calcuttas from the Ace in defuniak.


----------



## divinrob (Sep 28, 2011)

FleaBag said:


> Kaenon. Gold for cobia/grey for offshore. unreal fit and there is a store in Niceville that does scripts and they just pop them in. But my favorite pair WAS my calcuttas from the Ace in defuniak.



I second on the Calcutta's, they're great for the price even if you replace them every year.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

PhilipAguilar said:


> Polarized sunglasses are best.


I also like my bikes with wheels! :thumbsup:


Helpful thread, thanks for the discussion. I may pick up a pair of SL's soon then, I been trying to decide how to best balance budget against performance. I don't care for the brand name for its own sake but if it's functional and not overpriced, I can give it a whirl.


----------

